# Reanie's Mom (moved from Venting)



## Reanie525i (Nov 22, 2006)

I just found out my mom has lung cancer - I am so lost..How do you get through something like this??


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 22, 2006)

Reanie - I am so sorry to hear this.  I just said a prayer for your mom and you - getting through this? You have your friends at DC to lean on, don't forget that.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2006)

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> I just found out my mom has lung cancer - I am so lost..How do you get through something like this??


 
Oh Reanie I'm so sorry. I can only tell you how we got thru with my Dad. We just took every day as a blessing and enjoyed the time we had. There were tough days, but there were just as many good ones. Someone told me something that stuck with me and it helped me so I hope it helps you. You know that your Mom is going to pass away someday, its just now you have the blessing of knowing its going to be sooner so that you can truly cherish the time you have left. 

I hope that the doctors can do wonderful things and give her lots of time for you to cherish together.


----------



## lulu (Nov 22, 2006)

(((Reanie)))
 a close family friend got the diagnosis two weeks ago, lung cancer.  He has two kids in their early teens.  Another family friend (a doctor) has breast cancer and my godmother's s-i-l just found out he has prostate cancer....spread to his bones, his eldest kid is 10.  
The only thing one can say is at least you have this time to fill with love.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 22, 2006)

_Reanie,_
_Hold your mom close, do some of the things you know she has always wanted to do. Sit quietly with her and have a cup of coffee or tea. Take her hand as you walk, remember to hug her when you part, this will be a difficult time, but, you can get through it. You still have her and you have each of us here at DC..Lean on us all you need to..I'm sending prayers for all of you..Wish there were more I could do._
_kadesma  _


----------



## wasabi (Nov 22, 2006)

Reanie, all I can tell you is how our family is handling my favorite uncle's battle with lung cancer. We take every day as it comes, with prayers, love and family unity. We laugh with him and we cry with him and we shower him with our love. I pray that the Lord will be your strength as he is with us thru your days ahead.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 22, 2006)

Reanie, I sympathise with you on your dear mum's plight. Don't give up hope.  Miracles can and do happen!  So keep your spirits high.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 22, 2006)

*Reanie*

Take it one day at a time.  We are told not to worry about tomorrow just get through today.  The Lord has our time in His hands and He will surely show you His love when the time comes.  My mother was everything to me and when she got bad I really got mad at God.  Wrong! I ask for Him to help me to give me strength to accept it.  I just turned it over to Him cause this was my world crashing down on me.  Going through divorce, no job, etc. many things to cause me heartache and now He was taking her.  My only understanding is He planned it this way for me to know He is the source of my life, not my mother.  Hard for you to know now since you just found out.  Please keep praying and I will do the same.  He hears me always, even when I  couldn't find the butter this morning!  All I did was ask and t here it was!  Your mom just needs your  love to know that you care.  She is in good hands.  Every day is His gift to us and our love to others is our gift to Him.  sharing my love with you and your precious mother.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 22, 2006)

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> I just found out my mom has lung cancer - I am so lost..How do you get through something like this??


 
I don't know your beliefs, but strong family support, and the knowledge that death is inevetable for everyone helps.  For me, I rely on my belief in the afterlife and that I will see them again.  I trust my Heavenly Father, and that he knows so much more than I do.  I trust him to be a great Father, and that the difficult times we experience are for our own growth.

Sometimes an illness can teach us compassion, and help us to grow closer to those we love, even though it is still difficult.  I have lost parents to cancer, and to heppatitis (my mother contracted it after receiving a blood transfusion after the birth of my youngest sister).  And though I wept for their passing, I still knew that our seperation was only temporary.

I may be out of line here, speaking about my beliefs.  Rely on your family to assist with you needs, as well as your mother's.  And know that we area always here to listen.  And I can do that very well, and if you prefer, not respond.

As we travel throough mortality, eventually we lose loved family members, freinds, and watch things happen that wrench our heart.  That is mortality, life on this Earth.  And no matter how much we wish it weren't so, it is so.  And all the doctors, and scientists can really hope to do is extend our lives a few scant years, and hopefully help us to remain comfortable and reasonbly able to participate in those things we wish to do.

This may sound bleak, but it is meant to be.  We are here for a short time, and then leave for a greater place, a place where money and selfish desire aren't present, where people genuinely care for each other.  And then, in that place, we are reunited with those we loved here.

Besides, great strides have been made in cancer treatment.  She just might have another fifty years to go.  Keep your chin up and know that you are there for your mother to rely on.  And when things seem too tough, get support from those around you.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 23, 2006)

I've tried sending a private message Reanie, but I think they're not getting through. If they are, apologies for bombarding you. Just wanted to let you know how sorry I was to read your news and that I'll be thinking of you and your Mum.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, I was going to post a vent but it all of a sudden seems rather trivial.  I am so sorry Reanie.  It's a very difficult thing and it takes a support system - part of which you know you have here.  Just love your Mom, plain and simple!

(About your pm's Reanie - you might need to delete your inbox and out box).


----------



## middie (Nov 23, 2006)

Saying a prayer for your family.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh Reanie, I'm so so sorry!!
There is a website that has members that are survivors and others that are going through this. Maybe you and your mom could check it out and see if it helps any to talk to people that have gone, or are going through the same as your family.
This is a link to the support group online.

http://lungcanceralliance.org/facing/support.html


----------



## amber (Nov 23, 2006)

Reanie, you dont necessarily have to take a negative approach.  Could your mom possibly have an operation to remove part of her lobe that is infected?  Could she then have chemo or radiation?  Dont give up hope.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your mom. God Bless you both and give you both strenght.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2006)

I just lost my brother last friday to stomach cancer.  We knew it ahead of time, doesn't make it any easier.  You know each one of us is going to go sometime, with cancer, it's just a matter of when.  One thing I noticed, if you don't know when you're going (like everyone thinking you're going to live to 100), you put everything off.   With knowing that Richie was going to pass some time this year, he did things that he wanted, like taking a cruise around the lighthouses or riding a motorcycle or quad-riding.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Reanie.  Try contacting the American Cancer Society.  They have wonderful information and support groups.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 24, 2006)

sending you lots of hugs and prayers, Reanie.

Like others have said, love her lots and cherish the time you still have together.

None of us is promised tomorrow.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 24, 2006)

Michael W. Smith wrote a song that though it was specific to the Columbine incident, I think it applicible to many other situations, like this one.

"This is your time; this is your dance. Live every moment, leave nothing to chance. Swim in the sea, drink of the deep, embrace the mystery of all you can be. This is your time."

While the language is more intended for the person struggling, it is applicible to those loved ones supporting them as well.

Make every moment count. Recall the fond memories made, and make as many more as possible in the time remaining. Don't hold back anything, anything at all. Feelings, emotions, wishes, desires, and whatever else. If it can be done, and wants to be done, follow the slogan from Nike and just do it! Do whatever it takes to make it happen. The tangible material things of the earth fail, fade, and crumble, but the intangible things like memories last forever.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 24, 2006)

*Look That One UP*



			
				BigDog said:
			
		

> Michael W. Smith wrote a song that though it was specific to the Columbine incident, I think it applicible to many other situations, like this one.
> 
> "This is your time; this is your dance. Live every moment, leave nothing to chance. Swim in the sea, drink of the deep, embrace the mystery of all you can be. This is your time."
> 
> ...



These words made me feel good.  Going to have to look that one up.  do you know th title of the album?  You like him as a singer?


----------



## Dove (Nov 24, 2006)

What can I say ?? Having just gone through this I think what every one else has said rings true.
i an so sorry, just let her know how much you love her and hold her close whenever you can.
Marge


----------



## corazon (Nov 24, 2006)

We're with you Reanie. Warm hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 30, 2006)

I would just like to say thanks to all of you - Your kind words and support have helped me more than I can say - God Bless you all - Please keep praying for my mom as she is not doing well at this time - Irene


----------



## pdswife (Nov 30, 2006)

More prayers are being sent.  Hugs too.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 30, 2006)

Lots and lots of prayers are being sent your way along with nice warm hugs.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 30, 2006)

I know how your feeling right now............my mom was diagnosed Nov. 19th 2003 with Stage IV Lung Cancer that had spread to her bones....she ultimately passed away 2 months to the day she was diagnosed. She'd been diagnosed with a rare form of cancer the year prior and was given a clean bill of health only 6 months prior to the terminal diagnoses.....thats how fast the cancer returned and spread like crazy.

For me personally, I moved my family in to my parents home and cared for her around the clock. It was the hardest but rewarding time of my life. I can tell you it was a true test of my faith and strength. I still can't believe I got through it but by the grace of God I survived. 

Now is the time to talk openly with your mother about things you've always wanted to say or know. 

I'd lost my brother suddenly 10 years prior to her death and I wasn't sure which was harder...........not getting the chance to say goodbye or watching my loved one suffer. In the end I thanked God for letting me say my goodbyes and giving me the strength to care for her. 

Stay strong and lean on your family and friends for support. Don't think you can handle it on your own. I tried and it about broke me. If you need to talk please feel free to pm me. 

I'll pray for her and for you and your family.


----------



## amber (Nov 30, 2006)

Irene (Reanie), I will continue to pray for you and your dear mother.  What Sizzlin said is great advice, " now is the time to talk openly with your mother about things you've always wanted to say or know".   I wish I had done that with my parents.  May god bless you and your mother during this very difficult period in your lives.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2006)

Reanie, best advice is above. I will keep you and your mom and family in my thoughts.


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 4, 2006)

I just wanted to say Thank you again to all of you. My mom has been very tired and as to be expected depressed. She is going for a CT/dye scan today..Then depending on these results either surgery or chemo - My mom is a breast cancer survivor so hopefully she  will beat this as well - Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Your Mom*

You got it Reanie.  Have had her in my prayers and know she is in good hands.  As long as you are near she will feel good.  I have to turn things over to God as He knows best what is needed.  I ask that He walk w/both of you today.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2006)

_Hold on thight Reanie,_
_you have all the thoughts and the prayers I can send to you and your mom...Please know, that all of us are here are thinking of the two of you and will gladly do what we can to ease your burden._
_kadesma_


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 4, 2006)

Reanie my prayers and best wishes are with you and your mom.  All we can do is turn it over to God.

I will say a prayer for you and your mom today.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 3, 2007)

OK - Here we go - My mom is having surgery tomorrow to remove a part of her lung that has cancer. I am so worried and can not sleep...just wish I was not all alone right now.. I could use a great big hug and some company. I am upset that my so called BF could not even bother to offer to come over and told me that I was worrying about nothing and that everything would be fine...I truly hope it is  a sucessfull operation...but can not believe he could not take the time to be here for me.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 3, 2007)

Dear Reanie,

You must be so scared and worried. You and your mom will be in my prayers tonight. Please know that you are not alone. Please lets us know how she is doing when the surgery is over. I send you a cyber hug from across the sea.

With Warm Aloha, Linda


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 3, 2007)

My mom is having surgery today at 7am. I am so scared of what could happen. I can not sleep and can not keep the thought of something going wrong with the surgery. It is especially hard as a friend of ours just died of lung cancer and the viewing is tomorrow. I feel so alone and wish I had someone here just to hold me and hear me vent my feelings. My entire family on my moms side died before the age of 60 due to cancer.. My mom is 65 and has outlived them all. It is especially dangerous as she has emphazema and a past history of two TIA's and a hear attack as well. Please pray for her and for all of those of love her. We need all the support we can get. I am so glad I can get this out of my system by knowing I have true support on here. Thank you all - Irene


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 3, 2007)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Dear Reanie,
> 
> You must be so scared and worried. You and your mom will be in my prayers tonight. Please know that you are not alone. Please lets us know how she is doing when the surgery is over. I send you a cyber hug from across the sea.
> 
> With Warm Aloha, Linda


 Thank you - For caring and being there - I feel like I am not all alone. Just knowing that you are here with me in spirit means more than I can say


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2007)

Irene,
try to rest,that way you can be fully there for your mom. She needs clear thinking right now and you will be the one to supply that for her. I've been praying for your family and you and your mom...You wil continue to be in my thoughts and prayers as long as you need them and then some. I wish I were able to just hold your hand or sit by your side during this..I will be there though in thought...just remember your loved.
kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jan 3, 2007)

We'll be thinking of you and your mom!  Sending you virtual hugs!  (((Reanie)))


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 3, 2007)

Reanie, hope everything turns out well for your mum.  You have my prayers and good wishes.  It's normal to feel worried and anxious over the prospect of her surgery but I do believe it's a wise decision and everything should work out fine.  If for one reason or another, your BF does not give you the comfort and support you badly need, so be it.  At least you have DC members to give you the strength and courage to see you through.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2007)

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> OK - Here we go - My mom is having surgery tomorrow to remove a part of her lung that has cancer. I am so worried and can not sleep...just wish I was not all alone right now.. I could use a great big hug and some company. I am upset that my so called BF could not even bother to offer to come over and told me that I was worrying about nothing and that everything would be fine...I truly hope it is a sucessfull operation...but can not believe he could not take the time to be here for me.


Honey,
some people are terrified of illness and do just aobout anything to avoid dealing with it.You accept it in them and forgive the fear or you just move on.I know his not being there hurts and it will alwaysirritate you unless he is able to get by it. Right now warm hugs are coming to you ..There are plans for you and your mom that you don't know about yet..Accept them as best you can, cherish these moments illness and all..Hang on to the love you have for your mom and God's will be done.
I'm here anytime you need a shoulder or a hug.
kadesma


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 3, 2007)

You have no idea how much you guys mean to me and how much you are helping me thru this - God bless you!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 3, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Reanie, hope everything turns out well for your mum. You have my prayers and good wishes. It's normal to feel worried and anxious over the prospect of her surgery but I do believe it's a wise decision and everything should work out fine. If for one reason or another, your BF does not give you the comfort and support you badly need, so be it. At least you have DC members to give you the strength and courage to see you through.


 Thanks - I appreciate your care and concern - Thanks for being here for me and hearing me out - I am feeling like I have a great support system here at DC!!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 3, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Honey,
> some people are terrified of illness and do just aobout anything to avoid dealing with it.You accept it in them and forgive the fear or you just move on.I know his not being there hurts and it will alwaysirritate you unless he is able to get by it. Right now warm hugs are coming to you ..There are plans for you and your mom that you don't know about yet..Accept them as best you can, cherish these moments illness and all..Hang on to the love you have for your mom and God's will be done.
> I'm here anytime you need a shoulder or a hug.
> kadesma


  I wish that were the case but even if it were I believe that when you love someone you should be there for them in one way or another - Glad I have you guys to be here for me - I do not know what I would do if I could not talk about this to all of you!!


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers are sent for you and your Mom, He will be with you both and the doctors.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 3, 2007)

Hope everything goes well with your mum's op and recovery afterwards.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 3, 2007)

*Psalm 91*

I feel so alone and wish I had someone here just to hold me and hear me vent my feelings.

You are not alone.  There is Someone who st ands closer than a brother.  It is when we are without anyone that He draws near.  He loves you and your mother very much.  Draw strength from His will.  Lean on Him.


If you have a bible, please read Psalm 91.  It is powerful.  Really try hard to understand these words.  


I have not read about your mom for some time and I apologize.  I get caught up in my own frustrations.  By praying for others when help is needed, we become st rong.

My thoughts and prayers are with you, dear one, and I ask for His grace to be granted at this time.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 3, 2007)

May it lighten you heart just knowing that we all care about you and your mom. All of our thoughts and prayers are with you both. JoAnn


----------



## mudbug (Jan 3, 2007)

Reanie, I hope you got thru today OK, and that your mom is now resting comfortably.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

You have us anytime you need us, Reanie!! Just be there for your mom and love her. Try to get some rest when you can. Your a wonderful daughter and that is all she would ask for.

When your mom is all better from the surgery, maybe you can find time to find a boyfriend with a little more heart!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2007)

Irene - I just saw this.  I hope everything went well.  Hugs coming your way.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers being said for you and your mom - please keep us posted.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 4, 2007)

Prayers continue Raine!  I hope and pray the surgery is a complete success.  I wished I lived closer as I'd rush right over there to be by your side through this very difficult time.  I completely understand how you are feeling right now.  Huge Hugs!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2007)

Hugs,
Prayers
and good thoughts to you
and your mom.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 4, 2007)

Quick update - FIRST - Thanks to all of you and for your kind words and prayers - Moms surgery went well - they were able to remove the cancer from her right lung - she was doing well considering .   However today she has taken a turn for the worse - She is having trouble breathing and her lungs are not functioning as well as they should - Please keep praying for her - I can not even visit her as I have an upper resp. infection, which if I gave to her could kill her - Please keep the prayers coming and I will get back t all of you as soon as possible. - I love you all... like the famiy and friends you are. - Irene


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2007)

_Irene,_
_there isn't a one of us here who won't keep praying for your mom. You will be tucked in there too.Keep all the good thoughts close and please come here when you can just to take a break from all the feelings going through your mind right now..Let all of us shoulder some of it with you..Keep thinking, Mom is strong, she WILL be alright.._
_kadesma_


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 4, 2007)

Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.  

I am going through a somewhat similar situation  - we just found out last week that one of our closest friends has lung cancer.  In my research since I found a book for family and friends of cancer patient's that I ordered for our sick friend's wife.  The title of the book is "Help me to Live" by Lori Hope.  Lori is a lung cancer survivor.  Maybe the book can help you.


----------



## amber (Jan 4, 2007)

Irene, I am sorry to hear your mom is not doing as well as planned but it's still early, she only just had surgery yesterday, so give it time.  I continue to send my prayers to you and your dear mother.  Keep us posted when you can because we really do care.  Take care dear.

One more thing Irene, even though you cannot be in the room with your mom because your respiratory condition, she knows your there with her and thinking of her.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2007)

Irene,

I am praying for your mom and also for you.  I know these have been hard times for you both.  

Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 5, 2007)

Stay strong my friend I know how worried you are and please try to take care of yourself....force yourself to eat and drink to keep up your strength. Huge hugs............prayers going up!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2007)

reanie, more prayers for you and your mom and family.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2007)

More prayers for you and your mom.  Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

reanie, any news for us? Your and you are both in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## stargazer021 (Jan 8, 2007)

Reanie,

I am very sorry your mom and you received such bad news.   You might want to call your local Hospice and talk to someone in pastoral care.  They are very good listeners.  
You and your mom are in my prayers.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 9, 2007)

Still praying -  keep us posted.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry I have not been able to really get back to all of you personally but promise I will when I am able to take the time. My mom is still in the hospital - She is not doing as well as she should be. Her lung is leaking and not healing properly due to the condition of her lungs.. Please keep those prayers going as I truly believe in the power of prayer. I am going to see her tonight and am taking a copy of this thread to show her all the support and care you are sending. Thank you all for helping me through this - Irene


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Reanie  . . . we continue to keep you and yours in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 9, 2007)

You tell your mom to take care and let God hold her and help her through this! My prayers are still with you!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2007)

_Irene,_
_I'm still thinking and praying for you and your dear mom...Give her a gentle hug from all of us here..I've found loving arms lift the soul and spirit._
_kadesma_


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 9, 2007)

*Love*

I am so sure that if she can understand all the messages and prayers that are given on this thread it will help her mental state.  It if form of healing when someone expresses concern.  The fact that you are near really is a strong strength she is leaning on.  Knowing your child wants you to come through makes a difference.  My days w/my own mother were ones that I remember and draw my own strength from.  I did what I had to and today I am so very very thankful I was there to do it.  Memories are priceless.  May our good heavenly Father keep you both in His loving arms.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 9, 2007)

My prayers are with your mom and your family Irene!  Gentle loving hug for all of you.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 9, 2007)

I will say my Rosary for your mom tomorrow and offer my Sunday Mass for her. God Bless you both.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 10, 2007)

Do not know what I would do without all your support - Saw mom last night and her pain is getting worse as she adjusts to the pain killers - Also her lung is still not healing but the HMO'S want her to be sent home in the next day or two regaurdless of her condition - They want to put a plug into the hole in her lung and send her home anyway - This is way too dangerous of a thing to do -She will have a nurse come to her house once a day and I am a nurse as well - Still do not agree with early dischrge - She did not even get out of ICU as of yet!!!!!! I am worried and MAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you all for being here for me and mom - Karma coming your way for your kindness and support - God Bless - Irene


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 10, 2007)

Reanie, I think you should talk to the supervisor and/or superintendentl and insist that your mum be allowed to stay until she is well enough to be discharged. Judging from her condition, she needs special attention and medical care in this critical stage.  So do your level best to talk to him and hopefully something good will come out of it.  I wish your mum a speedy recovery and to you the strength to cope with all this.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 11, 2007)

Contact your local Hope Hospice Center and see what they can help you and your family with. They were a true blessing with my father.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 11, 2007)

OK - Just spoke to mom - they did surgery again this morning - they put in a plug/tube into her lung - It sticks out about 6 inches - it hurts just to see it - They are now keeping her till tomorrow - Am worried - She got up to go into the restroom which is only 5 feet from her bed and was out of breath - not good - am getting more worried and also angry at the HMO's with too much power - Maybe I should have waited to take that anger test on here - lol - At least I am smiling today though - Thanks to all of you -


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2007)

More and more hugs and prayers to you and your mom!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 11, 2007)

Your posts about your mum have left me totally shocked. I'm amazed at the hospital's behaviour. I hope everything goes OK. I'll be thinking about you both.


----------



## luvs (Jan 11, 2007)

oh, dear. i'm sorry. i'm gonna send you a message. hugs to you.


----------



## amber (Jan 11, 2007)

My father had the same problem with going to the rest room just five feet away.  He needed oxygen after the bathroom walk.  That was the first time I had ever seen my dads bottom because his hospital clothes had come open and I realized he was so strong to try to get to the bathroom, but he was actually very weak.  I wish you and your mom the very best.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 13, 2007)

Will continue to pray Irene.


----------



## Reanie525i (Sep 4, 2007)

OK - I need everyones prayers once again - My mom just started really feeling better after the lung surgery she had done in January - Able to breathe much better - Then she went for a colonoscopy and they found pre-cancerous cells - not good - but not really really bad - Then she went for a follow up check up and they discovered a tumor in her kidney - They can not biopsy as they feel if it is cancerous it will only speed up the spreading of the cancer - Because the tumor is so large they are removing the entire kidney - Anyone have any experience with this? God I need to quit smoking soon - Please pray for her to make it thru all this - The thought of loosing her is more then I can handle even thinking about!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

Reanie - I am saying a prayer for your Mom and you.  Take a deep breath sweetie.  Just love her.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2007)

Your mom and you are in our thoughts.  Doctors are doing great things in the battle against cancer these days.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 4, 2007)

*Strength*

My prayers of healing and strength are being asked on behalf of both you and your mother.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 4, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Reanie - I am saying a prayer for your Mom and you.  Take a deep breath sweetie.  Just love her.



I am doing the same, Reanie.... Love her, but also, love yourself.

Hugs.


----------



## Reanie525i (Sep 5, 2007)

Kitchenelf,Andy M, In the Kitchen and Chef June - Thank you so much for your prayers and good thoughts - It means alot to me - Reanie


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 5, 2007)

Reanie - I opened this thread today and though I don't know you, I immediately felt a desire to reach out to you, because my mom also had lung cancer and so this is near and dear to me. My heart and thoughts are with you and I wish you all the stength in the world to get through each day. I hope that with all the medical advances available and the love and support of you and your family that your mother will continue to be a suvivor and that you may enjoy and treasure each day together.

*hugs*

PS - you may have this already, I found it useful, maybe you will too.  CancerCare.org


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 6, 2007)

Reanie - I just saw this thread today for the first time.  More prayers and healing thoughts are coming to you and your mother.  

Cancer is such a frightening disease - but amazing strides are being made and medical science is incredible.  The most important thing, after prayers, is a positive attitude.   I just had this discussion with my daughter - her father (my ex) was just diagnosed with small cell lung cancer.  The doctors are talking about treatments - and referals to a top university hospital with clinical trials.  Her half brother is planning the funeral - .  Sheesh!  

Hold your mother close - say and do everything you can together!    I'm sending positive thoughts, prayers, and hugs!


----------



## Reanie525i (Sep 7, 2007)

healthyfoodie and harborwitch Thank you for your support and concern - I will update this soon as we have more news and not very good but there is more hope!!!!!!


----------



## Dove (Sep 8, 2007)

*My Prayers are with you 
Marge *


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 8, 2007)

Reanie hope is what we all have to hang on to.  That and positive thoughts!  Take good care of yourself and your Mom!


----------



## Reanie525i (Sep 10, 2007)

Mom went back to the specialist and they found 2 things -  one - she has a kidney stone in her right kidney that they have to break up so she can pass it - they have to do thus first before they work on the kidney with the tumor or she could go into total kidney failure - They als o found out that due to location of tumor they can not remove only a part of her kidney so they wnt to freeze tumor first to see how that works - Anyone familiar with this technique???


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 11, 2007)

Reanie, I am not familiar with that technique but will definately pray for your mom and for you. Hugs to you honey.


----------

